

Charlie Stross, Vernor Vinge and others discuss The Singularity - AndrewDucker
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/02/what-i-did-this-weekend.html

======
gnosis
Also see the following:

<http://hanson.gmu.edu/vc.html>

Featuring:

* Gregory Benford

* David Brin

* Damien Broderick

* Nick Bostrom

* Alexander Chislenko

* Robin Hanson

* Peter McCluskey

* Max More

* Michael Nielsen

* Mitchell Porter

* Anders Sandberg

* Damien Sullivan

* Eliezer Yudkowsky

~~~
goodside
Just a warning since it's not obvious at first glance: That link is over a
decade old, and might no longer represent the views of the authors listed.
Yudkowsky's contribution notes that it was specifically repudiated in 2001.

~~~
Eliezer
I was actually a teenager when I wrote my contribution to that. Okay, not an
ordinary teenager, but I didn't exactly grow up into an ordinary adult either.

Remember folks, growing up on the Internet is like walking around for the rest
of your life with your baby pictures stapled to your forehead.

------
siegler
I watched the first bit to find out how Vernor pronounces his last name--turns
out the 'e' isn't silent.

------
chaosmachine
The sound is really quiet, except for the audience, which is really loud. The
audio needs to be run through a compressor, and probably a noise reducer.

~~~
cstross
(Alas: I was trying to record it myself, for podcasting, but due to brain fail
my voice recorder was set on "pause" the whole time.)

There was no sound system in that room, hence the poor audio quality.

------
AndrewDucker
Also Alastair Reynolds and Karl Schroeder - but I ran out of space in the
title.

